# BuyVM(Review) awful experience



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

This started all because I requested a refund and I explained why I was wanting one.

I'm going to preface this by saying

1. I am well-aware that on sites like VPSboard, BuyVM is quite popular and what not so I don't expect impartial responses and I expect some negative responses but I am really not looking to argue. Just sharing my opinion/experience.

2. These issues stem from miscommunication/lack of communication and poor handling of the situation by management.

3. I let my anger get the best of me and I should've handled it better but I was completely caught off guard by rudeness but I am a bit embarrassed I got as pissed as I did.

*PLUS:*

From Aldyric(basically making excuses for Francisco's behavior):

_"I have to admit I find the opinion difference between myself and Francisco confounding - as the person that deals with our policy violations and billing issues, _I_ am typically the one that people dislike. Francisco will give you the shirt off his back if it were his last, so if he were actually irate, then there was a very good reason for him to be so."_

There is no reason for a professional company to catch an attitude, blame the customer or be condescending.

*Here is what I sent them in the ticket...wasn't rude at all:*
 

_Hi Buyvm,

I am going to go ahead and cancel my account. I want to know if it was possible to get my full payment back. I know it is per your TOS that you do not refund the Cpanel license back to a customer but I hope after reading you guys will consider.

I am really disappointed tbh....I was expecting a lot based on the amazing reviews I've seen not to mention, while I don't agree always,. I enjoy the comments of Aldyric and Francisco on Vpsboard and other related sites. You don't see 'real' people with hosts...usually it is a façade and they are pretending to be perfect.

That being said, it has been nearly 12 hours since I've signed up and nearly 24 hours since I've been in correspondence and I am not feeling happy enough with the service and it is day 1.

1. I spoke with Aldyric last night and he sort of disappeared on me when I was waiting my order to be done....I rationalized and said "well it was after hours."

Francisco told me it was because I signed up with an email that was unverified paypal or something and that delayed my order. I am not sure how that is possible but that was okay because it got set up.

2. After speaking with Aldyric(who was a great help), I was told that I would have to wait for Francisco to do the litespeed installation and the ticket was put on hold.

I wasn't sure if I should respond back because I still needed my site migrated over and I didn't want to mess anything up. I was later told Aldyric wanted to allow Francisco to do it as he wasn't that experienced with litespeed.....Okay I understand that and I don't mind him doing that. And he did actually eventually do it for me...

But the response of Francisco being in a couple of hours sort of didn't sit right by me.

3. What bothered me now is the fact that I sort of went through the trouble of trying to get my backup onto the server and I was expecting the migration to be done.....it wasn't.

Francisco went to lunch and I expected that might take an hour...I believe it has been nearly 4 hours and I've still heard NOTHING back from you guys about that.

Not a good start and I didn't want to complain but it is like "Wow...."

So I am going to cancel and I just wanted to know could I please get my full $23 back I paid?

Thank you so much and I am sorry it didn't work out as I really wanted to use BuyVm and see the awesomeness I've heard about_
 

************************************************

Wasn't rude at all. I made sure to be polite even though I was annoyed. So I then logged onto the sales chat to see if someone was on hoping they could get my ticket and this is the trouble started.....

Notice I was not rude or disrespectful at all. Notice who caught the attitude first because of my ticket(above).

4 hours earlier, Francisco claimed that he was going to go get lunch but he wanted to know how long the upload was going to take. He then proceed to say "I'll go somewhere close" and be back soon....However notice below, how he then turns around and tells a lie....thus blaming me despite the fact he told me he was going to lunch.



The "Owner" claims the refund policy isn't 7 days....despite me being told there was a refund period. I guess 

he doesn't know his own policies

(I had asked Aldyric hours before about refunds...here is his response)





Asking the 'Owner' about my refund...watch him basically give no fucks and make excuses.....
 



 

The "Owner" has no control over business matters....he gave that up a long time ago.....Apparently if he were to step up and do something, a turf war would start.


I guess we're in gangs now or something? Why would their be a turf war in your own company?







 







 




Notice how he claims that he can see how long it supposedly was going to take(Despite it taking nowhere near his claims) but he then claims "How he was supposed to know it completed?" Didn't you just say you knew how long it would take?



He claims he reached out to me in chat....but he acknowledged that I left...which means I probably didn't see the message. So why would you not open a ticket with your customer to make sure that they got the info that you claimed you sent? That's like me posting something in our chatroom just because Frank's name says online and then he leaves....I shouldn't assume Frank saw it if he didn't respond.




 

‌


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 17, 2015)

What? It shows you knew refunds for cPanel license would not be granted and you confirm that by showing us a ticket from Aldyric where it clearly says cPanel licsenses are not refunded, YET you follow up with a comment in your post trying to make Francisco look bad. You said:



Quote said:


> The "Owner" claims the refund policy isn't 7 days....despite me being told there was a refund period. I guess
> he doesn't know his own policies
> (I had asked Aldyric hours before about refunds...here is his response)


That's total bullcrap and you know it. Francisco clearly said on the live chat that refunds for cPanel is not carried out because they already paid for it out of their own pockets. Nowhere does it mention a thing about VPS refund.

You're being very deceitful, to say the least.

PS:

*I'm of course only a BuyVM customer. So I guess I'm one of those "biased" persons* 

Regards,

-k0nsl


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> What? It shows you knew refunds for cPanel license would not be granted and you confirm that by showing us a ticket from Aldyric where it clearly says cPanel licsenses are not refunded, YET you follow up with a comment in your post trying to make Francisco look bad. You said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not talking about the Cpanel license. If you actually read, without being biased, you'd see I sent them a ticket stating that I am aware of their policy of not refunding cpanel licenses though I hoped they'd at least consider refunding it.

If you actually READ....Francisco was trying to make it seem as if I was incorrect that there is no refund policy of 7 days for services themselves. Despite Aldyric saying otherwise and then fransisco follows up with "Then I guess that's what he would do" as if it was an open ended thing and it's up to Aldyric to dole out a refund should he feel the urge to do so. Again reading is key.

Hell, I even acknowledged the refund would be MINUS cpanel fee in the screenshot.

No one is trying to deceive anyone. You're just proving my point that you are biased and can't even logically respond to a post.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 17, 2015)

He said you'd likely get a refund for the VPS in the ticket screenshot you've posted in the OP, I understood that. Yeah, I read it all and I think I got a pretty good picture of the situation from what you've posted.

If you'd been correct, I would have gladly said so despite having services with them. I'm not afraid to say what I think. But I don't think you are correct at all.

-k0nsl


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> He said you'd likely get a refund for the VPS in the ticket screenshot you've posted in the OP, I understood that. Yeah, I read it all and I think I got a pretty good picture of the situation from what you've posted.
> 
> If you'd been correct, I would have gladly said so despite having services with them. I'm not afraid to say what I think. But I don't think you are correct at all.
> 
> -k0nsl



Thankfully I am not here for you to deem me correct or not. I am sharing my experience. If you think I am bitching about a cpanel license(that in the screenshots acknowledged that I knew I likely wouldn't get it back), then it is obvious you didn't read because why would you then accuse me of trying to be deceitful? In fact why are we even discussing Cpanel licenses...and not the overall point of the thread to show how rude/condescending BuyVM is. You literally picked ONE thing out.

Come on now.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll start by saying I am a BuyVM customers.  Real invoice and all and have been since, I don't know when 2012(?).  

-----------------------------

I read the OP's post.

Moving in anywhere is a hassle.  You won't find many shops that are holding hands beyond whatever cPanel does and you as customer should be doing yourself.  Litespeed and custom hand holding goes on probably almost nowhere.  When I have annoying migrations, I pay an admin to handle things at hourly rate or fixed project cost. Cost is more than $23 monthly.

BuyVM offers a bit more above and beyond lowly cPanel management and they always have, just *unofficially* as a nice thing to customers here and there.

Probably 30% of all my new account experiences over the years have gone in similar ways even with lowly unmanaged commodity type accounts.

It is imperative that when migrating you plan very well and have expectations that align with success.  Good time range if other people need to know, gentle enough with hosting company, generally flexible.  Why?  Because you are in a deficient position.  This is to say, you depend on these people where you lack the knowledge or process or willingness to handle the setup and configuration yourself.

It is entirely too easy as a customer to have an experience like this anywhere and why most shops fall on lazy and whatever cPanel does and deal with it for maximum service offering.

I trust that BuyVM will do right here.  Bad for them eating time invested and license costs though.  Situation should have been manageable from customer side though, even with delay attributable to clock, misunderstanding and whatever else might have been in play.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

The other thing I smell here is a sense of artificial urgency by the OP.

I emphasized planning right and timelines about.

Was there something else going on to rush this whole process?   When I reread the timeline of this was obvious.  Why the hurry?


----------



## mitgib (Aug 17, 2015)

After reading all this, if your experience is less than expected, your expectations were too high.  There is nothing in these posts you were offered that I wouldn't have provided as well, so I am a little miffed at why your expectations were not met?  If you wanted a seamless move, did you provide the source server auth details?  I move dozens of new customers in and offer to move their sites at no charge as well if the source is a cPanel server, but only if they provide the authentication details so I can access their current server, and I really do not care if I have to go around to a dozen different servers to gather all the sites you wish to host on the new server.  So you provided the backups, that is fine, but there have been countless times the backups are garbage, but having the old server details there are a million ways to get around that.  Maybe Fran was a bit to blunt for your liking, but Fran is a person too, and from the flow of the conversation, wasn't going to bow down to please you.  You are only seeing this as $23 a month and feel it is all going into the providers pocket, or at least know there is a cPanel license coming out of that as well.  So it looks like there is poor communication on both sides, and as you've already stated, you rage quit (for lack of a better description).  Move along and stop trying to drag BuyVM down in whatever attempt this is. I don't believe it is honestly about your experience, there is some ulterior motive at play here, I'm not slick enough to catch it at first glance, but this forum is full of high quality Sherlock's to catch it.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> I'll start by saying I am a BuyVM customers.  Real invoice and all and have been since, I don't know when 2012(?).
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...



The overall complaint I have is that on both sides(Mine and theirs) there was a failure in communication or a misunderstanding either on my part or theirs.

The situation could've been improved and handle far better. There was absolutely no reason for Francisco to come off as an asshole from the start talking about "putting this on me". Putting what on you? A customer was making a complaint...that was the time to discuss it and see if there was a way to fix said understanding OR amicably part from one another. Instead, he took a defensive role.

Then several times throughout the conversation...double talked, lied or was incredibly clueless.

I notice within their chatroom it is a bit of circlejerk so I am kind of glad it bombed out because I am not one to kiss ass to a host  It's basically a fraternity of idiots I've gathered.



drmike said:


> The other thing I smell here is a sense of artificial urgency by the OP.
> 
> I emphasized planning right and timelines about.
> 
> Was there something else going on to rush this whole process?   When I reread the timeline of this was obvious.  Why the hurry?



it isn't artificial urgency or anything of the sort......

The urgency was in the fact I had reached out earlier on Thursday evening to clarify with Buyvm about the fact I would be ordering the VPS later that night and I asked would I be able to get everything set up and he was like yeah. I needed to leave my current hosting as I wasn't continuing the service with that host.

Francisco claims he told me that Aldyric was sleep.......or would be sleep at that time. I don't recall him telling me that but let's go ahead and say he did tell me that.

I go ahead and open a ticket up to start up the request to order the managed VPS...For months now, Buyvm has been referring to Managed VPS but they have yet to put a signup so I have to go through the trouble of opening a ticket and going back and forth with them to tell them the stuff I need and blah blah blah. (Time wasted really).

I got a reply from a bot letting me know the office hours and blah blah....okay cool.

But then I get a response back from Aldyric moments later and we begin discussing and he is asking me about what I need, location, domain name, etc etc. Our replies are fast.

So then he just disappears....and I don't hear back from him until 8 hours later letting me know the invoice had been completely.

That is not unreasonable...I am sitting here for like 8 hours trying to figure what's going on or what happening.

(My site is now down officially since then).

Francisco later says the fact he told me Aldyric was sleep and it was "After hours" and it was "generous" that Aldyric was responding then. Thank you oh good lord for gracing me with your generosity.

The issue with that is....COMMUNICATION.

If he was not going to do the order till the AM or he was going back to sleep...SAY SOMETHING. That prevents confusion and assumption and communicates with your customer.

Okay cool...I let it go(First strike) and I asked a few more questions and then I proceeded to pay my invoice. I had let Aldyric know I was in need of getting my site back online asap....and asked how long it would take to get things set up, in hopes to know when I can migrate(I let him know I had my site's backup and everything ready).

He said about 3 hours or so....which was accurate. I was a little confused as to why it needed to be passed off to Francisco to do the litespeed install but it was because Aldyric didn't know how to install it(according to Francisco).

I take the hit for that annoyance because I could've used the server without litespeed....and they did actually eventually install it for me. So that was me being impatient.

*The main issue:*
Came when it was time to upload said backup...for whatever reason it was not uploading via cpanel so he was showing me how to use FileZilla.

He claimed that while it was uploading that he was going to get lunch. Which I happily understood and said go ahead and he responded back that he was going somewhere close.

That was my last correspondence with him in 4 hours.....I later was told by him via chat and Aldyric in ticket that Francisco did not in fact actually go to lunch and he was waiting hours for my reply. Not what I was told by Francisco....so it was a lie.

And from there it begun to spiral into something entirely more than it should have been.



mitgib said:


> After reading all this, if your experience is less than expected, your expectations were too high.  There is nothing in these posts you were offered that I wouldn't have provided as well, so I am a little miffed at why your expectations were not met?  If you wanted a seamless move, did you provide the source server auth details?  I move dozens of new customers in and offer to move their sites at no charge as well if the source is a cPanel server, but only if they provide the authentication details so I can access their current server, and I really do not care if I have to go around to a dozen different servers to gather all the sites you wish to host on the new server.  So you provided the backups, that is fine, but there have been countless times the backups are garbage, but having the old server details there are a million ways to get around that.  Maybe Fran was a bit to blunt for your liking, but Fran is a person too, and from the flow of the conversation, wasn't going to bow down to please you.  You are only seeing this as $23 a month and feel it is all going into the providers pocket, or at least know there is a cPanel license coming out of that as well.  So it looks like there is poor communication on both sides, and as you've already stated, you rage quit (for lack of a better description).  Move along and stop trying to drag BuyVM down in whatever attempt this is. I don't believe it is honestly about your experience, there is some ulterior motive at play here, I'm not slick enough to catch it at first glance, but this forum is full of high quality Sherlock's to catch it.



I don't care what you believe and there is no ulterior motive at play here. I am voicing a complaint....How exactly is my experience less than expected that my expectations were too high? LMAO...what? So everytime a customer is unsatisfied with a product or service it is because their expectations are too high?

Furthermore the VPS itself is not $23...it was $40 I believe but due to it being middle of the month it is prorated to $23

You acknowledge in your own post it is likely poor communication on BOTH sides and then thus you turn around making excuses (Francisco is a person...yeah but he is also in customer service/technical support and you carry yourself better than you do. It has nothing to do with  being blunt) and then turning around blaming me entirely.

 I expected such ignorant responses on VPSboard.


----------



## mitgib (Aug 17, 2015)

Hsin said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> > I expected such ignorant responses on VPSboard.


If you were expecting ignorant responses, yet made the post anyway, adds fuel to my ulterior motive theory


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > drmike said:
> ...


You have no theory, you are grasping at straws. Everyone who posts a complaint doesn't have a deep dark motive...gasp, maybe they just want to...are you ready? REVIEW a service they used. Shocking I know.

I expected fanboy response and less impartial discussion but I hoped that wasn't the case.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Aug 17, 2015)

I know this will likely fall on deaf ears, but there are a few things that you need to realize here:  

#1. I think the issue here is you had the wrong expectations about what was going to happen and I think part of that was indeed BuyVM's fault, but the way you handled this issue was actually pretty poor, and if you need an example of why see #2

#2. They actually spent man hours setting up the server for you, you even admitted this.  They also purchased a cPanel license for you, which isn't free and can take a bit of time to acquire, so again more man hours.  Do you think this stuff is free?  If you ordered from me and I spent 3 hours setting up the server for you for you to turn around and basically be like a 16 year old girl and be like "I don't want that now because of x" I am gonna get pretty pissed with you to.  I delivered the product to you and now you want the money back.... so I make a net loss.  cPanel is about $11 as the cheapest, which means for the first half month you only paid them 12$, for which they spent 3 hours setting up your server and migrating the site.  Overall they have lost money out the ass on this deal now, so why would they refund you and why would you even ask?

#3.  What you should have done, instead of being a cheap ass, is express your dissatisfaction with the setup time and ask them if they would be willing to provide you a small amount of credit for the inconvenience or work out something mutual, not just cancel it once its all setup and ask your money back.  Surely you could have allowed your service to remain with them for a month and found another host in the mean time?  Surely the server they provided could fulfill you needs, you were just upset it didn't happen as fast as you wanted?

#4, Part of the issue is defiantly the expectations that were set by the host, but surely you took their time scale with a grain of salt seeing that you are not their only customer, right? Surely you can provide them enough time to actually complete the setup for you without bugging them by e-mail or chat every 20 minutes?  If not, this is where you have also failed.  They lost money on you coming in the door as they were providing you a  courtesy expecting you to be a long term customer and instead you were difficult to work with and expected the world for nothing.  

I am happy to accept your opinion, and I am NOT a BuyVM customer and never have been.  I simply see some failures on both sides and don't feel that BuyVM is deserving of the bad mouthing just because you couldn't be bothered to be patient.

Also, I just wanted to say, if you didn't already understand how to use an FTP client and they SERIOUSLY had to walk you through that then you don't deserve to be in this industry, this is the stuff you need to know as the basics of hosting.  If you can't even be bothered to learn how to upload files by FTP your self, I can only imagine what else you would have expected them to teach you for that $40/month.  To be honest, they probably wiped the sweat from their brow in relief when you left knowing they wouldn't have to put up with you asking questions every 5 minutes and being impatient.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## mitgib (Aug 17, 2015)

Hsin said:


> mitgib said:
> 
> 
> > Hsin said:
> ...


I am no fanboy, I am not even a customer. I was at one time years ago, but rage quit for my own reasons.  I got zero refund, never expected it, never requested it, it is still sitting in my account as credit, and never said a word about it until this moment.

The way you are so defensive adds more fuel for me, you are after something more.  I misspoke about it being both your fault.  Fran was right, it's all on you, and you tried to bully him, and he wasn't having it.  Just as you are trying to bully me as well, but I also am not having it either.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

Listen @Hsin  I've been buying hosting since the 1990's.  I've had plenty of bad experiences.  I've tried hundreds of hosting companies.  I've done my fair share of raging rightly and sometimes on the fringe of unrealistic for expectations not met.  These are people behind businesses.  Imperfect as people can be, things happen and sometimes at random.

*"Came when it was time to upload said backup...for whatever reason it was not uploading via cpanel so he was showing me how to use FileZilla."*

That's nice too.  Seriously, this isn't stuff usually a company does for customers.  No hosts will go jumping to say they want hand holding business either, because it legitimately means 24/7/365 staffing and of multiple well paid folks.  It costs quite a bit to provide.

I'll bet you the story went like this, you waited to move from prior host until the last minute.  Maybe your services were even already down.  If they weren't the were close to.

Like I tell my clients, your emergency doesn't mean I am the fire services and must spring to action and sacrifice for lack of planning on your end.  I see this scenario all the time.   I am nearly certain that's what this is.

Could BuyVM have communicated better?  Surely.  They also could have just been a lot rougher and told you to spit it out and sit tight and will be notified when done.  Expect people to be key in such and expect those people to sleep, eat, want a break from it.   All that effort and time and no one gets anything.... hrrmmm.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Listen @Hsin  I've been buying hosting since the 1990's.  I've had plenty of bad experiences.  I've tried hundreds of hosting companies.  I've done my fair share of raging rightly and sometimes on the fringe of unrealistic for expectations not met.  These are people behind businesses.  Imperfect as people can be, things happen and sometimes at random.
> 
> *"Came when it was time to upload said backup...for whatever reason it was not uploading via cpanel so he was showing me how to use FileZilla."*
> 
> ...



Just to address the FileZilla thing.....First of all, I've never used FileZilla. I've always uploaded my files through cpanel  and I attempted to do that as well this time. For whatever reason the file would not upload via cpanel(despite the fact it uploaded just fine on my current host Hawkhost).

I mentioned to Francisco that I was not seeing it upload to which he suggested that I use FileZilla and I expressed I was not familiar with that product and he OFFERED(keyword OFFERED) to show me. I never asked nor expected him to do so and tbh all he did was just tell me what info to put where....Literally I probably could've googled it and got the same information as well. So let's not pretend as if he was doing something time consuming...it took all of 30 seconds to show me. And again he offered I never asked.

You are right. That was my fault for leaving my previous host at the last minute but that was due to server errors. I had fully intended to renew with them after being promised one thing and discovering that to be false. So I backed my site up and prepared to leave.

I also accept accountability that MY CHOICE and I am not blaming BuyVm for that. I also accept accountability for the fact that I could have also handled this situation better which was what I mentioned in the original post. I handled it poorly and I allowed myself to get angry. When I noticed Francisco catching an attitude and then trying to double-talk/lie about this or that, I should have ended it there. That was my fault.

My COMPLAINT overall is the fact of how it was handled BY my host. How rude(There's a difference in being straightforward and being a jerk) they were by taking it defensively....My ticket I sent them was not rude. I thanked them for their time and requested a refund.

If I was a bad customer I would've been bitching

"Yo, you took this long and I am fucking fed up with this shit and you guys suck. Give me my damn money back. All that I paid now Or else."

It was nothing like that and there was no reason to get an attitude and handle it as badly as was done.....nor is there no excuse for it. The thread relates to what I perceived to be poor customer support.



TheLinuxBug said:


> I know this will likely fall on deaf ears, but there are a few things that you need to realize here:
> 
> #1. I think the issue here is you had the wrong expectations about what was going to happen and I think part of that was indeed BuyVM's fault, but the way you handled this issue was actually pretty poor, and if you need an example of why see #2
> 
> ...



1. Please tell me how I had poor expectations? If a host does not properly communicate with me that they in fact just went back to bed and I don't hear from them for about 8 hours...is it wrong for me to assume that I was ignored or this host is not serious?

Is it wrong to expect some level of respect when dealing with a refund request? Aldyric was far more easier to talk to/work with and despite the fact of denying the full refund, I didn't have an issue with him.

Is it also wrong for me to expect a host to not sit there and try and lie/change their story?

2. Example:

I went out for an early birthday dinner with my dad. Food was cold and a bit dry. I was unhappy. So I complained to the manager and I requested a refund.

Someone(or some people) took the time to prepare the food and cook it and someone took the time to serve me it.....your point being?

You offer a refund policy/money back guarantee....It sucks someone spent their time doing something but if a customer is unhappy with the product or service for whatever reason, they do have that right to complain and get said refund that you advertise.

Notice in my original post, I was not rude at all. I expressed my displeasure and disappointment and I politely asked the refund back and I thanked them.

Who knew complaining meant I was being a 16 year old girl?

3. I'm cheap because I am asking for a refund? LMFAO.

You are absolutely right. I could have stayed with them. I could have stuck it out with them for the month. I am sure the server would have been fine...maybe.

But why should I stay somewhere I no longer want to? If my first impression of them was not the best impression, you're saying I should stay with them, ask for a service credit and cross my fingers and hope for the best because they spent the time setting up a server?

Good hosts such as Knownhost, Wiredtree, Hostdime, Liquidweb and even lesser known host such as Big Scoots would have handled that better.

If you see a customer is requesting a cancellation...your first instinct isn't to get defensive. It isn't to immediately turn around and blame the customer.

You see if there is anything that can be done to make the situation better/fix the situation(in many cases it can be fixed) and then if not, cancel the service.

How do I know this? It goes for any job that has customer service....My cellphone company asked me why I wanted to cancel. I told them why and I was able to work something out. They didn't turn around and catch an attitude with me.

4. It seems you misunderstand what the screenshots were about. I never once bugged them about anything nor did I rush them.....I know I am not their only customer.

The bad mouthing is not about the product(VPS) but the service and how they choose to handle their customers.Maybe they have great servers. I guess I'll never know.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > mitgib said:
> ...


Yeah you obviously have some screws loose there.

And if you think this is bullying you, you really need to seek some counseling for those issues you have because nobody is bullying you.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll be making a reply or two in here, that's it, since I tried my best by you already. Here's some key points:

- When you originally submitted your sales ticket for the plan, the system informed you that our sales & billing departments were closed for the day as well as what time things were officially open. You put your ticket in well into the evening (after 10PM?) when obviously most people are asleep. Yes, I told you Aldryic was asleep

- OP signed up using an unverified paypal. In all the weeks he spent checking us out, at no time did he bother reading our TOS/AUP documenting *don't do that*. Aldryic still waved the order through to try to get things going.

- Once he was paid up, his VPS was fully provisioned and initially configured within 2 hours. During this time he could of told us he didn't know WHM very well and we'd like to get things going. No problems! we would have got him a temp account to start uploading right then

- OP had to wait a few hours for me to get up to get litespeed installed. While Aldryic was aware of how to get it done normally, he wasn't sure if I had something different going on in the managed plans or not. *Litespeed did not stop the customer from moving in or even operating their site, at most it would have been a bit higher load than normal while I was asleep at the time*.

- OP had no idea how to use FTP nor what it was. I guided him through each and every step of getting an FTP client configured and him uploading. He provided me an ETA of 3 - 4 hours on the file upload. We saw no reason to nag him for updates past the few bumps to in the live chat we did. He didn't reply to them (he was having browser crash issues and was dropping out of the chat we later found out).

- We handled all of the OP's DNS configuatiin with his registrar getting GLUE records setup with the exact names he wanted.

- OP also only moved to us *after his prior hosting was cancelled*. We weren't able to do the transfer for him, we were waiting entirely on him for the upload.

- OP was fully aware of the cPanel license refund policy before they ever paid us a dime, it was one of their original questions. Expecting us to give him the money back is silly. We're already out the administration hours.

I could've been nicer, I don't doubt that, but given we were already quite a few hours into it and he's being unreasonable I don't think it was unjusitifed.

You can't win them all, and while he might find a host that's going to hold his hand to the utmost (or he'll make sure he's not pushy to his next provider), I'm giving it some time before he has a similar run in with them.

Thanks,

Francisco


----------



## kcaj (Aug 17, 2015)

Hsin said:


> k0nsl said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully I am not here for you to deem me correct or not.


You can drop that act. If you post something here, on the internet, in full public view, you can expect others to drop by and leave their opinions/judgements/two cents/whatever.

Other than Francisco giving you unpolished responses, I don't think BuyVM have done anything particularly wrong here.

Moving on; you should maybe find somebody else willing to hold you by both hands for $23/mo.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

Francisco said:


> I'll be making a reply or two in here, that's it, since I tried my best by you already. Here's some key points:
> 
> - When you originally submitted your sales ticket for the plan, the system informed you that our sales & billing departments were closed for the day as well as what time things were officially open. You put your ticket in well into the evening (after 10PM?) when obviously most people are asleep. Yes, I told you Aldryic was asleep
> 
> ...



To counter those claims

1. Pretty sure I said both in the chat room when I spoke and the fact that I believe in this thread...I was aware of the hours. I hadn't expected to get a response then.

However, moments after submitting the ticket, I did in fact get a response from Aldyric. The issue came when the fact that he...wait for it...went to sleep. While we were conversing and thus left ME unsure of what was going on/the next move.

That's where the communication comes in at so all parties involved are fully aware and up to speed.

2. The unverified paypal account....You are absolutely right. That was my screw-up and I should have read your TOS/AUP about that. Of course, had I been asked, I would've had no problem providing proof of whatever needed as well. So not sure what relevance it has. I wasn't aware it was an issue with the paypal until HOURS later when you felt the need to bring it up. I've always paid with all hosts. I assumed that it was fine(never had an issue) and that was my fault.

3. The VPS was actually set up within 3 hours and 10 mins(According to Aldyric) but I digress.

Here is where you change your story. You told me Friday in chat, that Aldyric was not familiar with litespeed and he didn't want to just read a guide or manual so it was left to you.....and you said you were going to be training him that night. So now apparently, he in fact DID know how to set up litespeed? I am sorry which is it. I notice you have a habit of changing what you say....

Considering this was also middle of the day, do you people not have more than 1 or 2 people working support at a time? Rhetorical question.

I was also under the impression that I had to wait for you to move forward...3 hours prior I already told Aldyric(when I asked how long it would take for the installation) that I had my backup and I was wanting to get my site back up and running. At no point did he mention anything about restoring the back up or anything. Therefore, I was under the impression I had to wait for you.

Once again communication

4. Youa re right, I was not familiar with FTP. I was trying to upload the backup to the Cpanel and for whatever reason it was not uploading. I also offered to have the backup uploaded to my onedrive account for download...you insisted on me using Filezila, which I expressed I was familiar with and you showed me how to use it.

I never once gave you any type of measurement of time...I never once said Minute, hours, or seconds...in fact that is also said in the screenshot.

What I said was it says 3:45-3:50 and it fluctuated up and to higher.

You ASSUMED it was 3 hours. I never once said that....

Furthermore, you claimed you could see the process it was going to take for the upload.....so why couldn't you see that after an hour it was done?

You tried to sit there and bold face lie to me saying it took 4 hours to upload the database...but you just said you didn't know and were waiting on me. But it in fact took a hour.

So which is it? You can see the progress or you can't?

5. What does the DNS have to do with anything? I didn't complain about that...

6. Again my prior hosting account is irrelevant and has nothing to do with you all. I had asked you the night before would it be easier to do the migration or if I just supplied you the backup and you said either or was fine. So whether I cancelled my hosting account the day before, a week before....or a week later, has no relevance here.

7. I asked for the refund of the cpanel license back....I was fully aware of your policy but it doesn't hurt to ask and I didn't make a big deal about it either. SO again I am trying to figure out the fact you and others feel the need to linger on the fact I asked for a refund of the license.

You are absolutely right you could have handled it better and the sad thing is, I fully am aware and acknowledge my own wrongdoing/mistakes and I also acknowledged I handled my conversation badly with you via chat.

But you still sit here and try to rationalize your own behavior/actions and deem it justifiable to be an ass and that is really the main issue here. The fact that you think you can just be an ass to a customer and justifiable.

At no point did I demand you or anyone to do anything for me. At no point did I ask for any of you to hold my hands. And I don't think my expectations of having good communication is anything ridiculous to expect.

I apologize I am not one of the fools you host who sit in your chat and praise you like the Gods they believe you are.



kcaj said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > k0nsl said:
> ...


LOL I love how you all keep saying hold my hand? Please show me at any point in my responses where I asked for someone to hold my hand?

And thankfully, I have chosen what seems(So far) to be a decent host in hawkhost. And it may help you to read...it's not $23 per month. The $23 was a proration.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 17, 2015)

> I went out for an early birthday dinner with my dad. Food was cold and a bit dry. I was unhappy. So I complained to the manager and I requested a refund.


Dude, you sound like a real douche bag.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > I went out for an early birthday dinner with my dad. Food was cold and a bit dry. I was unhappy. So I complained to the manager and I requested a refund.
> ...


LMAO and you sound like a dumbass. Balances itself out no.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

This is the rich part.....the professionalism of the company discussing the matter with other clients and/or non-clients

1. @Francisco telling lies?

At what point did I ask/word that I wanted anything Free from you guys lol. I love how you are telling the idiots who hang on to your every word bold face lies.



2.  I fail to see how you are out the license cost. If I paid for the license then how are you out the cost? I'd love to know that.

Also to translate: "He should apologize and kiss our ass and we'll get him set right up and take some more of his cash."

I love how he assumes that I am running around trying to find service. Nah Bro....I got the fuck on an actual reputable host that doesn't have a shady background/past and actually has made a name for themselves


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2015)

LOL, if you're going to #frantech's IRC channel seeking professionalism turn away now. That is a place to chit chat and have fun. It's not meant to be for anything serious.

Turn away now before you're offended by the liberal use of cusswords, slurs, and joking that is done there.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

MannDude said:


> LOL, if you're going to #frantech's IRC channel seeking professionalism turn away now. That is a place to chit chat and have fun. It's not meant to be for anything serious.
> 
> Turn away now before you're offended by the liberal use of cusswords, slurs, and joking that is done there.



Oh I am not offended by that kind of stuff. We do just as bad if not worse on my forum I run 

I just amused myself at the fact that he is blatantly lying to his friends/clients/jack off buddies about this or that  It's pretty funny to me.

But as I said I didn't expect much from VPSboard(and lord knows it would be even worse on LET) when it came to reviewing Buyvm which is why I posted it here but on more neutral sites.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 17, 2015)

This is simply too entertaining for me to not hop in. By the way, I'm not a BuyVM customer and never have been.

First things first. You went in expecting what is basically full management for $23 per month, then you got upset when the provider made multiple attempts to work with you and explained what the issue(s) were? And equally "disappointed" that a human being has to sleep? People and hosts make mistakes, that's just a fact of life, my friend. There were mistakes made on both sides. But I believe BuyVM is in the right here. All you're doing is stirring up a fire that doesn't need to and shouldn't exist. 

I can clearly see that Fransisco was interested in and actively tried to finish up the setup just by those first 4 lines of the live chat, but you went on to request a refund before they really had a chance to. Your fault for waiting until after your old provider's service expired, that should never happen if you give even the faintest of a crap about the content. That doesn't account for the fact that as a forum & website administrator, you should actively be backing your content, databases, etc up to an external server anyway. Your fault for them having to wait for your upload.

Secondly, sure, Fransisco got a little upset. But put yourself in his shoes; and be honest - wouldn't you get a bit upset about a client who's being completely irresponsible and unreasonable about... everything? Perhaps compounded by the stress and hardships of running a large VPS provider, lack of sleep, crap going on in life - y'know, human factors that everyone experiences?

Anyway. Best of luck with whatever provider gets your business.

_**This post represents my personal opinions and does not reflect the views of my employer(s)._


----------



## MannDude (Aug 17, 2015)

The good thing about the web hosting industry is there are no shortage of providers out there. I'm sure you can find a new host by the time your service with BuyVM will renew if you don't wish to renew with them. There are literally thousands of providers.

I like them, as evident by my use of their services to host this site, but I understand that not everyone will have similar experiences. Even the hosts generally regarded as the 'best' fail to please customers sometimes. No biggie, many other hosts to choose from. I do appreciate you sharing your experience though and wish you luck with whatever provider(s) you choose in the future.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> This is simply too entertaining for me to not hop in. By the way, I'm not a BuyVM customer and never have been.
> 
> First things first. You went in expecting what is basically full management for $23 per month, then you got upset when the provider made multiple attempts to work with you and explained what the issue(s) were? And equally "disappointed" that a human being has to sleep? People and hosts make mistakes, that's just a fact of life, my friend. There were mistakes made on both sides. But I believe BuyVM is in the right here. All you're doing is stirring up a fire that doesn't need to and shouldn't exist.
> 
> ...



I went in expecting full managed(based on their definition of what I asked them and they told me) for $40 a month....For the umpteenth time, the $23 is only what I paid for the remainder of August, as it was a proration.

You acknowledged that mistakes were made on both sides....but then turn right around and say that BuyVm is in the right? You do realize how contradictory that sounds?

Also for the umpteenth time, I am not mad that the dude went to sleep....I was mad that the dude went to sleep WITHOUT saying a word.

Communication is the issue. Or the lack thereof....That's just like me talking to someone on the phone and then all of a sudden I just hang up. Didn't say bye or anything. Just hang up.

Or I am up on a date and I just get up and leave and don't say a word.

How anyone can't see WHY that would be annoying is laughable lol and I am pretty sure you people would be pissed if someone just stops replying for 8 hours without you knowing what is going on.

You are absolutely right that mistakes are made.  It is a fact of life. But a person also owns up and accepts accountability for my mistakes without making excuses. I've done that...cant say the same for BuyVm.

I don't see why anyone keeps bringing up the fact of my old host....It doesn't matter when I cancelled with them. I am not nor did not blame them for that.

Why do I need another server for my backups if I already HAD my backups? I even asked the dude if he wanted me utilize another means(since the original method I chose was not working). I keep my backups generally in my own storage as well as locally as well. I hadn't done so with that particular back-up at the time because it was fresh and I was going to upload it to buyvm.

Tell me why Hawkhost(my current host) was able to restore the back I uploaded altogether in about 2 hours? Only for $4 more than BuyVM?

AS far as your last paragraph....I have worked in fast food where I have to deal with people I don't feel like dealing with. My present job is good but I still have to interact with customers. I may be going through some stuff. But it is my job to be respectful to the customer. So no there is no excuse for any of his behavior.

Furthermore, I'd be perfectly willing to accept that maybe he was having a bad day, frustrated or maybe there were signals crossed. He even came into this forum to say he could've handled it better.

But then turns around and goes back to his chat to not only lie to his fanboys about how I asked him for free stuff but then turns around and says "Oh yeah if he comes back and apologizes to us, we'll set him up."

Yeah that doesn't sound like someone who realizes the situation was handled badly and it doesn't sound like someone who is taking accountability.

Sounds like someone who has an ego who believes he can and did no wrong.



MannDude said:


> The good thing about the web hosting industry is there are no shortage of providers out there. I'm sure you can find a new host by the time your service with BuyVM will renew if you don't wish to renew with them. There are literally thousands of providers.
> 
> I like them, as evident by my use of their services to host this site, but I understand that not everyone will have similar experiences. Even the hosts generally regarded as the 'best' fail to please customers sometimes. No biggie, many other hosts to choose from. I do appreciate you sharing your experience though and wish you luck with whatever provider(s) you choose in the future.



That is one perk of the hosting world 

I am presently with HawkHost. Who I do recommend for nearly the same price as BuyVM, much better reputation, flexibility, and support and who don't have a shady background/reviews and possibly involved in shilling and what not.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

Hsin said:


> OSTKCabal said:
> 
> 
> > I am presently with HawkHost. Who I do recommend for nearly the same price as BuyVM, much better reputation, flexibility, and support and who don't have a shady background/reviews and possibly involved in shilling and what not.


Tell Brian and Cody I said hello.    We'll ignore that other part I omitted.  Why?  Because that matter you speak of is utter shit, forgive the adult language.   The original post over there was by a ColoCrossing employee nested in a shell company.  Told to post or get a new job.   That's all I'll say about that for now.

PS: the quote mechanism here is broken....


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 17, 2015)

It's not contradictory to acknowledge mistakes made then submit my OPINION that one party is more in the right and is acceptably usable. I like General Motors vehicles even though they screwed up pretty bad with the whole ignition switch recall. I like going to my local Popeye's Chicken even though they screwed up my order last time. Why? Because I see they made a mistake, but I know they will make an active attempt to make it up to me by correcting it. Just as BuyVM was making an active attempt to make it up for you.

The responses Fransisco gave for his mistakes weren't excuses as much as they were pointing out why he couldn't complete the job in a satisfactory manner, all of which were the customer's (that's you!) fault. It's not illegal for a provider to point out their customer's mistakes when that customer goes out into the wild and makes a bunch of posts about the oh-so-terrible service he received, even though the company made an active attempt to resolve the problem and finish the requested work.

We bring up your old host because you cancelled it and let it run out before you ordered from the new company. Any competent web administrator will know it'll be light years easier and faster for their new provider to transfer the necessary files and content from another vps or server than it will be to wait for a slow residential connection. That just goes back to horrifically bad or complete lack of planning on your part.

Your current host was able to transfer your files because they were obviously ready and waiting for you. That shouldn't even be part of the conversation.

I very rarely find anybody in fast food that is actually respectful to the customer, even in a business-client formal way, much less a truly kind/respectful informal way. The way you respond here tells me you're not in the best of ways to talk down to me about respect.And before you say anything, I'll gladly admit my posts here aren't the most respectful either, but I don't feel you deserve an ounce of it anyway.

_**This post represents my personal opinions and does not reflect the views of my employer(s)._


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > OSTKCabal said:
> ...


Yeah Brian and Cody have definitely impressed me thus far...as for the other part, It's not the first time I've seen those claims and other shady stuff  But again none of my business though 



OSTKCabal said:


> It's not contradictory to acknowledge mistakes made then submit my OPINION that one party is more in the right and is acceptably usable. I like General Motors vehicles even though they screwed up pretty bad with the whole ignition switch recall. I like going to my local Popeye's Chicken even though they screwed up my order last time. Why? Because I see they made a mistake, but I know they will make an active attempt to make it up to me by correcting it. Just as BuyVM was making an active attempt to make it up for you.
> 
> The responses Fransisco gave for his mistakes weren't excuses as much as they were pointing out why he couldn't complete the job in a satisfactory manner, all of which were the customer's (that's you!) fault. It's not illegal for a provider to point out their customer's mistakes when that customer goes out into the wild and makes a bunch of posts about the oh-so-terrible service he received, even though the company made an active attempt to resolve the problem and finish the requested work.
> 
> ...



1. At what point did BuyVm try to make up mistake and any lack of communication? Because I opened the ticket(Politely) and then I came on chat to see if it had been received and then they immediately had an attitude.

So do tell me where they actively tried to work with me?

Or where they took accountability for the fact that communication failed on both sides...or where Francisco flat out lied/change the story up at?

2. I also pointed out why his claims of calling me out were false as well and I made my argument against those....not to mention I also acknowledged my own fault and accepted accountability for those actions.

3.Once again, dumbass, I asked Buyvm which would be better...if it would be easier for them to do a migration from the old host OR uploaded. He told me it didn't matter. So I chose the way I have always done.

Funny, I uploaded to hawkhost and got it restored with no issue whatsoever....but there is an issue with Buyvm? Interesting.

My current host started from the same point Buyvm....they just executed what I needed far better and when there was hiccups, they adequately communicated with me unlike Buyvm.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

Hsin said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> > Hsin said:
> ...


Like you will see me say many times, not every host is at every time a good fit.   It happens and no amount of yelling is going to undo it and your lost money.  

Really wish life had a rewind button, so you would have your money back and BuyVM would have their time back.

Seriously, you are out what?  What is the value of the dispute?


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > drmike said:
> ...


I am not too worried about the remaining $14 I lost. That's a meal at Chili's or a stop at Starbucks for me lol

I just really dislike the fact that people are literally sitting here assuming and basically overlooking a lying ass host 

One thing I will say...if I did have ulterior motives, I certainly wouldn't post screenshots that show my poor choices as well as atone/acknowledge them lol in this thread


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 17, 2015)

The way of life on these communities is naturally to trust the person or provider with a longtime proven record versus the new guy, just as in any workplace or organization. BuyVM has an excellent record among many in this industry, and naturally people will step in and defend it. I have no true bias towards or against BuyVM, and have formed my own opinion on the matter, with a provider's point of view, from your posts and from Fransisco's response.

You say what he claims is false, even though the information for the most part matches up with what you yourself have said throughout the thread, and from what I can see, BuyVM made a fair amount of exceptions just to get you in the door. That alone expresses a willingness by the provider to work with you. Perhaps they should have been given the proper time to do so, especially since you were given the reasoning behind the delays and I'm sure they would have been happy to compensate your account for the delay, as most providers will do.


----------



## drmike (Aug 17, 2015)

Quote said:


> I just really dislike the fact that people are literally sitting here assuming and basically overlooking a lying ass host


Well from one hot head to another, I think you are just blowing smoke now...  

The lying part at best seems to be some miscommunication issues and overnight US work.  But have at it and point to where it's more.   I read the materials and I get upset customer stuff from all over, and well none of this amounts to some mass lying or either side being off base too far.

Trust me, I think you are being honest and your experience was real.  We all live in our experiences and they are more impactful for you than us externally.

I'm glad you've found a better suitable host for you.  That's really the goal and what we should be encouraging.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> The way of life on these communities is naturally to trust the person or provider with a longtime proven record versus the new guy, just as in any workplace or organization. BuyVM has an excellent record among many in this industry, and naturally people will step in and defend it. I have no true bias towards or against BuyVM, and have formed my own opinion on the matter, with a provider's point of view, from your posts and from Fransisco's response.
> 
> You say what he claims is false, even though the information for the most part matches up with what you yourself have said throughout the thread, and from what I can see, BuyVM made a fair amount of exceptions just to get you in the door. That alone expresses a willingness by the provider to work with you. Perhaps they should have been given the proper time to do so, especially since you were given the reasoning behind the delays and I'm sure they would have been happy to compensate your account for the delay, as most providers will do.



I am curious what exceptions you saw exactly.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, since the quote system is broken beyond all belief here, just know I'm replying to @Hsin's latest post.

The first exception I see is that they allowed you to sign up for service using an unverified PayPal account, which is against their own policy and is undoubtedly one of their safety webs versus fraudulent orders. That, again, implies a certain trust and willingness to work with you.

The second exceptions is that they provided detailed instruction on how to use the necessary programs, not something even managed hosts will do on a regular basis.

The third exception is that they offered support outside of their standard support hours.

Perhaps I'm wrong or misunderstanding something along the way here, but it seems pretty black and white to me. Yes, I will say that Fransisco could have handled it better, but we all have our bad days and he has come on here to publicly address that fact.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 17, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> Well, since the quote system is broken beyond all belief here, just know I'm replying to @Hsin's latest post.
> 
> The first exception I see is that they allowed you to sign up for service using an unverified PayPal account, which is against their own policy and is undoubtedly one of their safety webs versus fraudulent orders. That, again, implies a certain trust and willingness to work with you.
> 
> ...



1. While that was my fault...I don't consider that an exception. Most host, if an order is questionable, request some form of identification. Had he asked me for that, I would have gladly done so.

2. That program wasn't necessary...because I could have easily done it some other way. It's merely what HE wanted me to use it. Therefore, him wanting me to use something I am not familiar with is also not an exception.

3. They didn't offer support after hours because all they did was ask a few questions...the order itself wasn't placed until normal hours because he...wait for it...went to sleep.

We all have our good days and bad days but he only came up here to place most of the blame on me for his lack of communication and handling the situation better...not take accountability.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow - quite a short time to wave things up.
One thing I learned during working for customers in different countries is that there are different levels on what you can say until you reach the rude limit. So just don't ever be not polite.

What I see is a great misunderstanding. On both sides. Playing the divorce lawyer for both parties would not be a funny job.
Quite in the middle of the struggle there was one point that jumps into my eyes.
The one that a support stuff "was sleeping/lunching" but afterwards was working on the ticket.

On my side that is "cool that you woke up your commrade to help / waited for me" and "LIE! LIE! LIE!" on your side. After that they could have done what-so-ever and you whould have misinterpret it as an attack or lie.

Frans way to first blame the customer and afterwards checking if the browser killed the chat did not helped too.

If the order would have been placed in the morning, there had no been any billing issues and the crappy web-based chat would have worked - well this thread would not exist.

Hopefully some people will see a "lesson learned" tag too on this discussion.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 18, 2015)

This shows that BuyVM are even better. Man guiding a customer on how to use FTP? WTF is 2015 and you dont know how to use FTP? Do you even Internet bro?

Francisco wasted too much time helping this prehistoric user. 

I would have immediately refunded after the FTP stuff. 

I guess it would be good to put a checkbox on the sign up : Do you FTP? LOL

if(ftpcheckbox == false){

    executeAutoCancelRefundGTFO();

}


----------



## Hsin (Aug 18, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Wow - quite a short time to wave things up.
> One thing I learned during working for customers in different countries is that there are different levels on what you can say until you reach the rude limit. So just don't ever be not polite.
> 
> What I see is a great misunderstanding. On both sides. Playing the divorce lawyer for both parties would not be a funny job.
> ...



LOL I think you sort of get the overall point of the topic  As I said in the original posts, mistakes were made on both sides and misunderstandings do happen. People keep using the excuse

"Well Francisco is human...."

Well so am I. So why does the same excuse not apply to me? Oh I get it...because I am not some fanboy  

Mistakes were made and I chose a managed VPS because I obviously needed and wanted a host that could fill  in the places of what I lack/do not know...but it is how you handled those mistakes that makes all the difference. And buyvm handled it badly and unprofessionally.



Hxxx said:


> This shows that BuyVM are even better. Man guiding a customer on how to use FTP? WTF is 2015 and you dont know how to use FTP? Do you even Internet bro?
> 
> Francisco wasted too much time helping this prehistoric user.
> 
> ...



The fanboys are out in full force...this is too cute <3

Apparently Aldyric did not know how to install litespeed and had to wait till Francisco came on to do it(Oh wait...according to Francisco yesterday, Aldyric does know how to do it but didn't know if Francisco had something set up differently for managed VPS). What hosting company doesn't know how to install litespeed in 2015 as popular as it is? I am not saying that offensive to Aldyric because he was actually decent to work with...but the same ignorant logic you have for me can apply to buyvm.

Furthermore that brings me to a point that you all are missing or overlooking....

It isn't about me supposedly rushing(I never once rushed them) or expecting more than I should have. It is about the customer service.

Why is it that I am speaking to the owner of the company...yet he doesn't seem to know his own companies refund policies? If someone is requesting a refund and you have a refund policy...who says "you'll likely get your refund policy back?"

Is your refund policy 7 days?

Is it three days?

Sitting there directly lying or acting unconcerned and trying to pass it off to others and taking no accountability is unprofessional? LMFAO


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 18, 2015)

A quick summary:

(to clarify, our billing hours are 06h-15h PST, and Hsin was informed of this)



> 08/13/2015 21:05 -  Hsin opens a ticket wanting to order a managed service.
> 
> 08/13/2015 21:15  -  I come back on shift to handle the order, clarify that cPanel license costs are not refunded, request whether he would prefer Las Vegas or Luxembourg, and other information I need to complete the order
> 
> ...


At this point I'm 7+ hours past my shift's end waiting on his reply, and sign off to spend time with the family and get some sleep, as my next shift started in 6 hours.



> 08/13/2015 22:11 - Hsin replies with the domain information I need to create the order.
> 
> 08/14/2015 06:47 - I create the order, and let him know I'll be getting it setup as soon as payment is made.
> 
> 08/14/2015 06:56 - He asks a few questions regarding DDoS Protecting and Litespeed.


Now, regarding Litespeed - Hsin informed us that he would acquire the license himself and provide that to us.  He *never* provided said license, and I'll get into that in a bit.



> 08/14/2015 07:06 - I answer his questions, and inform him that while Litespeed will have to wait on Francisco, it will not in *any* way hinder his use of the service, and he'd be able to use the server as soon as I had it set up.
> 
> 
> 08/14/2015 07:12 - Hsin asks how long setup will take.
> ...


Hsin's server is now operational.  At this point, he had made *no* mention of having us do imports or other work for him, nor gave any indication that he would need assistance with something as simple as FTP.



> 08/14/2015 12:59 - I reply to the ticket again, informing Hsin that Litespeed is now active.


Another note here - Hsin *never* supplied us with the Litespeed license he said he would be obtaining.  Francisco set him up on a trial license in order to get the service up to Hsin's desired spec as quickly as possible.

That's where my role in the setup ends.  He opened another ticket for nameserver assistance, which was answered and handled within a timely manner.  The next I hear from Hsin is a *novel* of a ticket with why he wanted a refund.  And yes, I was indeed completely baffled as to someone finding *me* to be the nice guy and Fran to be the jerk.  As Fran so aptly put it, it was like waking up in Bizarro land BuyVM.  Hsin was reminded that we don't do refunds on cPanel license costs.  He was given a full refund minus the license, which means that we had just eaten all of the time and effort that went into getting him running.

Only thing I have left to say is, be careful about what bridges you burn.  Wasting our time was one thing, and could be forgiven.  But to try and drag us through the mud because you wanted to be unreasonable and contradictory?  I hope for your sake you find a provider to tolerate you, because you won't be back on our network again.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 18, 2015)

*You wasted my time as well and you act as if you are the only ones who had to eat the cost...you had to eat the cost of my 'time wasted' with you and I had to eat the cost of the cpanel license you don't refund.....Oh well, I am not bitching over $14 so stop bitching over $9*

 

*I'm bitching about poor customer service.*

 

@Aldryic C'boas Idk why you or Francisco think I want to be 'forgiven' and bridges I burn with you guys lol. That just sounds egotistical lol.I have no intentions of being on your network again...had I wanted to be on your network I never would've cancelled in the first place.

 

*I'd rather use EIG's worst host than use you guys.*

 

I found a provider (Hawkhost) who can 'tolerate' me...interesting enough, I haven't spoken to them since set up Friday Night/Saturday morning because I have no reason to...they...wait for it...adequately kept me in t he loop and communicated with me and there was no confusion.

 

Now to address your points

1. You are actually right...You did have to ask me 3 times and for that I do apologize nor do I or have I blamed you for that. I was doing multiple things at once, in contact with multiple hosts at once and I didn't completely read the tickets....hence why I originally thought it was Los Angels and not Las Vegas.


(Which I apologized for my slip up and acknowledged in the ticket).

 

The problem yet again wasn't with how long I took...you chose to answer the ticket during off hours and then you chose to leave without saying anything to clue the customer in that you  had gone. I don't know your hours or what you had going on....

I am not irrational nor unreasonable to think you shouldn't get sleep or spend time with family. I had just finished working myself when I reached the ticket.

 

Had you had said "Hey it is after hours for billing but this will be addressed in the AM," that would've prevented the complaint of "Well he disappeared for like 8 hours without a word"


Communication.

That wasn't an unrealistic expectation to expect someone to communicate that they had left for the night.

 

2. The litespeed thing...if you already told me that Francisco was handling the litespeed why would I need to talk to YOU if you are not capable of handling it?

You just acknowledged it yourself you told me Francisco is handling it. Furthermore, you said would be in a couple of hours......however you eventually did set up the litespeed on the trial. First of all you never asked did I want to be on the trial or not, you just stuck me on it.

 

Which is fine. But don't sit here and try to make it sound like I delayed anything if Francisco was the one meant to be working with me, not you.

 

I was going to stick with the trial and just buy the license on the same day the actual invoice for the server would be do on September 1st so that all the hosting stuff would be on the same day.

 

3. As far as the server goes, I did let you  know I had my backup. This was actually my 2nd time mentioning it to buyvm. I originally mentioned it to Francisco and I was told you guys do handle migrations.

 

I mentioned to Aldyric that I had a back-up...at no point did he mention anything about assisting me with it or anything despite buyvm knowing I was going to need a migration.

 

You also suggested I not mess with the password or anything so that Francisco could do what he needed to do the server. So I decided to wait for Francisco.

 

Here's what I don't understand...I had already made the complaint about this to Francisco while I talked to him on chat and he already explained to me that you had went to sleep or whatever and that you also weren't familiar with litespeed.

 

I was already over that...and I accepted that. I also accepted the fact that I used the unverified paypal...I am not disputing that by any means. I own up to that.

 

I've also said several times that I have no issue with you personally and the reason my experience with you was better was because you carried yourself with a level of professionalism that apparently Francisco lacks.


The problem and the main reason for this thread has little to do with you and what happened during my interactions with Francisco after dealing with you?

 


If I was planning to upload the backup via cpanel(like I do with EVERY HOST), why I clue you in for a product (FileZilla) and let you know I didn't know how to use it, if I had never used it before and at the time saw no reason to?

But let's address the overall point of this thread since people seem to gloss over it and are quick to defend Buyvm/blame me despite the fact I have never once denied any of my own mistakes/poor choices

Why is it that when a customer, who wasn't rude or disrespectful to you at all okay for the owner of the company to catch an attitude? Because he was having a bad day....
Even after He got the attitude, I still tried to speak respectfully to him...so why when I mention the refund he tries to deny the policy that I was told via ticket by you, Aldyric? He flat out lied and then tried to change it up as if he didn't know.
Why sit here and try and make it sound as if I asked him for help with Filezilla. I told him that I could  upload the backup by another means since cpanel is not working and he wanted me to use FileZilla to which I explained I had no experience with it and HE offered to show me how to use it. That was his choice. Not my request.
Why is it okay for him to assume that the upload would take 3-4 hours despite me never giving him ANY type of measurement of time? And when pointed out, more than once, why did he not apologize for his assumption.
Furthermore, Francisco claimed he could see how long the progress of the upload was going to take via FileZilla....so he should have been able to tell it was not going 3-4 hours. The upload itself took an hour.
Why did Francisco sit there and tell that lie about going off to lunch and then when confronted about it...he tries to make it sound as if he decided to skip lunch and was waiting around for me?
When it became obvious there was an issue with communication on both mine and Buyvm's part as well assumptions instead of realizing that, why then take on a defensive stance and try to blame the customer entirely?
More importantly, why couldn't the OWNER handle a refund? He is the owner...according to paypal, my cash went to him base don his name. Because he didn't want to step on toes and start a turf war? How is that starting a war exactly?
Why then are you in your IRC chat telling people that I wanted Free stuff? What free stuff did I want exactly?  So you are blatantly lying.
More importantly, the level of ego.....If I apologize you'd gladly take me   back? Who do you think you are? LMAO

There are other questions to ask but those 10 things alone are the biggest ones I honestly didn't expect much from this thread but then discovering from Manndude this forum is hosted by Buyvm, I think I understand why nobody is able to look at it from both povs and why it is okay to rationalize poor customer service


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 18, 2015)

The way you keep mentioning Hawkhost in every post you do makes me think you're being paid by them.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 18, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> The way you keep mentioning Hawkhost in every post you do makes me think you're being paid by them.



Totes am. Way you find a way to defend Buyvm makes me think you're paid by them.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Aug 18, 2015)

You got the 'poor customer' part right.  Not so sure about the service part.  They did their job and set the server up, you decided to act like a 5 year old and cry cause you didn't get your way and asked them basically to 'fuck them selves' by refunding your money, so they LITERALLY wasted time and money on you. Then, to add insult to injury you come here and bash them in public. @Aldryic C'boas is right, you sure are good at burning bridges. You failed to have any respect at all for the work they DID do for you and all the things they bent over backwards to help you with, FOR FREE, such as teaching you how to use an FTP client (which anyone who has been in this industry for any period knows how to use)?

I really don't care about BuyVM or how it effects their image, I don't use them as a service provider and I don't plan to, but I can tell you that I work in this industry and I surely wouldn't put up with your bullshit.  That is what is effecting my opinion of this situation, watching how you abused courtesy and then shit on the people who were going out of their way to help you.  You acknowledge we are all human, but you seem to fail to understand what that really means. Just remember, do on to others as you wish them to do on to you, this holds true in every aspect of life, not just the ones you want it to.  

If you had any common sense you would have just walked away from this as a lesson learned or moved on and taken the issue with a grain of salt.  Instead you have found it necessary to come on a forum and shit on the people who in the end were really just trying to help you.

If that was your goal here, good job, you win!  Do you feel better about your self now?

My 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## Hsin (Aug 18, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> You got the 'poor customer' part right.  Not so sure about the service part.  They did their job and set the server up, you decided to act like a 5 year old and cry cause you didn't get your way and asked them basically to 'fuck them selves' by refunding your money, so they LITERALLY wasted time and money on you. Then, to add insult to injury you come here and bash them in public. @Aldryic C'boas is right, you sure are good at burning bridges. You failed to have any respect at all for the work they DID do for you and all the things they bent over backwards to help you with, FOR FREE, such as teaching you how to use an FTP client (which anyone who has been in this industry for any period knows how to use)?
> 
> I really don't care about BuyVM or how it effects their image, I don't use them as a service provider and I don't plan to, but I can tell you that I work in this industry and I surely wouldn't put up with your bullshit.  That is what is effecting my opinion of this situation, watching how you abused courtesy and then shit on the people who were going out of their way to help you.  You acknowledge we are all human, but you seem to fail to understand what that really means. Just remember, do on to others as you wish them to do on to you, this holds true in every aspect of life, not just the ones you want it to.
> 
> ...



That is too cute. People will read and see whatever they want to see and I find it funny that no one wants to address any type of calling out of questionable behaviors on buyvm's part 

I am glad that you wouldn't want anything to do with me because I want nothing to do with you. I showed appreciation when I opened my ticket and thanked them for that time.

How exactly did I abuse anything? They offer a money back guarantee for those of us who are not happy for whatever reason. I did nothing wrong requesting a refund.

There are many hosts who do not offer refunds for their products

Wiredtree and Future hosting being two companies I have used. Don't offer a money back guarantee and then complain that you had to do the service essentially for free....especially when you weren't the only one to lose money.

I couldn't care less about burning bridges with Buyvm and in most cases no one here because there were no bridges in place in the first place.

If this was WHT, where I guess I should post this review, i'd be more concerned.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 18, 2015)

Hsin said:


> OSTKCabal said:
> 
> 
> > The way you keep mentioning Hawkhost in every post you do makes me think you're being paid by them.
> ...


As much as I'd love to be paid by every host I recommend, logic tells me that a competitor wouldn't pay another competitor to tout their services. I got my first-ever BuyVM VPS this morning, and legitimately speaking, have enjoyed it. I'm not afraid to recommend or support other companies, especially if they offer something we don't or can't.


----------



## drmike (Aug 18, 2015)

This thread is still dragging on...  Considering the time + beverage investment to run the loop the customer has more than doubled his losses.

Lesson I learned from this is manage customers like a pimp, especially demanding ones.  Also give timelines that are 24 hour cycles unless you are doing that work now.

I also learned that doing more, highly qualified and technical stuff for clients isn't how to spend your time sacrificing your life.  It's a nice thing and perhaps a business model, but one stands to get burnt and ugly public threads by pitbull customers like this.

All I can say to the OP at this point is go hit up PayPal (assuming you paid with such) for a refund.  But I highly recommend not running in circles and getting slappy with them.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Aug 18, 2015)

Let me stop beating around the bush and get right to the point, instead of trying to lead you to your own epiphany.  When you take advantage of a money back situation like you did, this means you are parting ways amicably, so I ask you, if you parted amicably taking their money and time and not feeling bad about it, then why did you come here and then attack them? To take up more of their time and money?  This is the only real reason to open a thread like this.  Sure you have your opinions, but since you made the decision to take back you money and move on, that is what you should have done, not be disingenuous and go straight to the forums and bash them.  Your an asshole, you basically broke the unwritten rule for refunds... why do you think they even offer them?  It is a face saving way to part amicably.  You turned it into, "HAHA I paid nothing and then shit on you and made you have to spend more time replying to thread on forums cause I am a total fuckwit", not, "Ohh I am sorry things couldn't work out, I will move on and find someone who I can work better with".

>I couldn't care less about burning bridges with Buyvm and in most cases no one here because there were no bridges in place in the first place.

And again, the only point to this sentence is a dig at the people who already spent 3+ hours of their time freely helping you and then they even refunded you.  Why can you not understand why this makes you look like a piece of dirt?

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 18, 2015)

Quote said:


> Hxxx said:
> 
> 
> > This shows that BuyVM are even better. Man guiding a customer on how to use FTP? WTF is 2015 and you dont know how to use FTP? Do you even Internet bro?


WTF this is 2015 and someone is showing someone else how to use an insecure transfer protocol like *FTP*???? 



Quote said:


> I would have immediately refunded after the FTP stuff.


I would immediately demand a refund if a host  told me to use FTP (instead of SFTP or SCP).

_I'm assuming the OP meant SFTP (or FTP/S) not FTP_



Quote said:


> By the way, I'm not a BuyVM customer and never have been.


Not a customer, never have been, and when I post pony videos they're *always* from that other pony loving host



Quote said:


> Why is it that when a customer, who wasn't rude or disrespectful to you at all okay for the owner of the company to catch an attitude? Because he was having a bad day....


If you thought Francisco's responses were rude, I'm assuming you never met Gordon. 



Quote said:


> There are other questions to ask but those 10 things alone are the biggest ones


Those 10 things alone are relatively minor issues compared to actual major problems you'll encounter at many hosts (starting with hosts who don't monitor their systems, hosts who can take days to do a hardware replacement, kiddie hosts who rummage through their customers files, hosts who don't know their ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to security, etc).


----------



## willie (Aug 18, 2015)

Hsin, looking at this crap, it appears:

1) You got your VPS setup within the 3 hours stated.  Then you wanted a bunch of additional services that weren't part of the deal, and went berserk when that wasn't completed instantly.

2) There was a mixup over the refund policy and Fran told you to take it up with Aldyric so Aldyric could do what he told you.  No you should not expect the owner to micromanage the billing guy.  If Aldyric refused a refund despite terms already stated, you could conceivably appeal to Fran about it afterwards, but Fran is not the first person to approach.

3) In fact you did get the refund as stated, so you have no grounds for complaints in that department.  Linuxbug's post about this is well taken.

4) Regarding the VPS itself, your expectations were unrealistic.  Managed VPS typically means there are a few stock configurations that they'll install for you and they'll apply patches when necessary, and handle reasonable support requests with maybe 1 day turnaround.  If you want real-time consultancy on demand, that runs $XXX per HOUR (three X's = triple digits) not $40/month.  They went way beyond the call of duty for this type of product.

I've had my own issues with BuyVM (see my post history) but it looks to me like they did fine here and you sound pretty bad.

I hope the mods close the thread pretty soon, since it looks like just about everyone except for you has reached the same conclusion.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 18, 2015)

willie said:


> 4) Regarding the VPS itself, your expectations were unrealistic.  Managed VPS typically means there are a few stock configurations that they'll install for you and they'll apply patches when necessary, and handle reasonable support requests with maybe 1 day turnaround.  If you want real-time consultancy on demand, that runs $XXX per HOUR (three X's = triple digits) not $40/month.  They went way beyond the call of duty for this type of product.


There's a lot of people that we invest a lot of time into that pay us very little. This is our work and if we're sitting on our thumbs spinning around during business hours, that's not helping anyone. We have no problem doing fully custom installs (i've done anycast setups w/ full keepalive and the works for people paying us < $10/month). There's a reason i've said "We're the host your host goes to for support" - It's cocky but true more than once. We enjoy helping, debugging, etc.

But yes, most of the big managed VPS companies out there are your standard VPS + cPanel + support for cPanel only. Anything custom past that gets billed as admin time at $XXX/hour.

Francisco


----------



## HBAndrei (Aug 19, 2015)

Just goes to show, if you go the extra mile... heck if you go the extra 50 miles like in this case, some people will never be truly happy.

The way I see the situation, it clearly states that cPanel cost is non refundable... written in the terms you (OP) agreed with when purchasing.


----------



## Hsin (Aug 19, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > Hxxx said:
> ...


No I meant FTP



willie said:


> Hsin, looking at this crap, it appears:
> 
> 1) You got your VPS setup within the 3 hours stated.  Then you wanted a bunch of additional services that weren't part of the deal, and went berserk when that wasn't completed instantly.
> 
> ...



1. I wanted services that fell under what they agreed to manage...I could see if I asked for something that Buyvm strictly said they didn't support. I expect for them to know how to handle things adequately they agree to support without needing to pass it off and further delay, imo.

2. You call it a mix-up....I call it lying. I never asked Francisco to micromanage the billing guy...However, let's use a slightly different example. Let's say I am unhappy at a store....I am talking to the manager/store owner and making a complaint.

Why doesn't the store owner know that stores return/refund policy and is quoting me something incorrectly and basically calling me a liar when I tell him what I was told? Then why does the store owner then say "Well I guess that's what it is..." as if he is unsure.

You are the store owner....you should know the policy? Furthermore, you are the store owner...if I am dealing with you presently. Don't pass me off to the cashier, who while capable of handling the refund, isn't who I was dealing with.

3. The refund is not apart of this complaint. So what are you talking about?

4. Funny, I've been with several companies before Buyvm and presently after Buyvm, for roughly the same price.....Had no issues with them on the level of this.

It seems you and others are missing the overall point. The main issue is not how long it took...it's the fact that so many things could have been handled better and prevented had the communication been better and then when the customer(me) voiced a complaint about issues the company either lied flat out and double-talked or acted clueless. Furthermore, the company then goes on to tell others more lies about things garnering sympathy more support.

Not professional at all and I will be making sure this is known on most hosting sites I frequent.



Francisco said:


> willie said:
> 
> 
> > 4) Regarding the VPS itself, your expectations were unrealistic.  Managed VPS typically means there are a few stock configurations that they'll install for you and they'll apply patches when necessary, and handle reasonable support requests with maybe 1 day turnaround.  If you want real-time consultancy on demand, that runs $XXX per HOUR (three X's = triple digits) not $40/month.  They went way beyond the call of duty for this type of product.
> ...



I am curious about these 'big companies' because I have been with them and I am with someone now, larger than buyvm, and I have yet to be billed anyting for admin time.

I think the only time that came up was with A Small Orange and litespeed...since they didn't actively support litespeed, they were going to charge me admin  time for an installation.

So Most is a blanket statement.....Many do charge admin fees but there are also many well-known(and far more professional hosts) that are capable of providing excellent service beyond simple VPS/Cpanel  support.....



TheLinuxBug said:


> Let me stop beating around the bush and get right to the point, instead of trying to lead you to your own epiphany.  When you take advantage of a money back situation like you did, this means you are parting ways amicably, so I ask you, if you parted amicably taking their money and time and not feeling bad about it, then why did you come here and then attack them? To take up more of their time and money?  This is the only real reason to open a thread like this.  Sure you have your opinions, but since you made the decision to take back you money and move on, that is what you should have done, not be disingenuous and go straight to the forums and bash them.  Your an asshole, you basically broke the unwritten rule for refunds... why do you think they even offer them?  It is a face saving way to part amicably.  You turned it into, "HAHA I paid nothing and then shit on you and made you have to spend more time replying to thread on forums cause I am a total fuckwit", not, "Ohh I am sorry things couldn't work out, I will move on and find someone who I can work better with".
> 
> >I couldn't care less about burning bridges with Buyvm and in most cases no one here because there were no bridges in place in the first place.
> 
> ...



What 'unwritten' rule for a refund?

So let me get this straight because I got the refund I shouldn't have expressed my complaints and concerns here because they gave me a refund for what I deemed to be piss poor service?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 19, 2015)

Hsin said:


> DomainBop said:
> 
> 
> > Quote said:
> ...


In regards to the billing issue.  The way BuyVM is structured, each person has their own "Domain".  While Fran is the "owner" he trusts and respects Aldryic's domain which is Billing.  Do you know why?  Because taxes, paperwork, everything needs to be taken care of properly.  While the owner could obviously simply click the button, the resulting uneveness in their finances could potentially be a problem... which is why even if you're the owner, you leave it to the billing department.   Yes BuyVM is a small team, but it's a small team of extremely talented people who are good at what they do.  Each person has their "part" of the company that they run and manage.  Asking the "owner" to taking care of billing issues is not what they do.  You ask a major company's owner to refund you, they'll probably redirect you to their billing department.  While I totally understand your perspective, you're not considering the fact that bureaucracy, while many people's enemies, are there for a reason.  

Hi!  Sorry to just barge in here about this (and keep this thread alive), but since this is a public forum, I wanted to put my own opinion about this.  Now you may call me a BuyVM shill or other names simply because I'm disagreeing with you, but hey whatever.  Not my problem if I'm another satisfied customer of BuyVM.  

Now I'm going to be fairly blunt with you about many of these things.  Not to offend you or anything but mostly because it's 5 AM right now and I was originally planning on going to bed... but then realized I totally missed this thread and had to read through it all (also was re-watching the earlier episodes of Mr. Robot because Episode 8 of the show totally blew my mind and so many references and scenes earlier in the TV series now make so much more sense... You should totally watch it, it's definitely something I'd recommend anyone who loves tech to watch). 

I think you have a problem.  Your problem can easily summed up to "The customer is always right."  From the looks of it, you're expecting them to heed to every demand you've requested.  Now customer satisfaction is important to everyone, I mean hell that's why people in the service industry (such as web hosting) stay in business.  But sometimes, the customer's expectations are much higher than what the store can provide.  Now I totally get it, you're thinking you're being reasonable here, but from the information presented and from what I've read on here (including your own posts and screenshots), you're kind of the person in the wrong.  Now I won't deny that this entire situation could have been handled much better from both sides, but the net total is that you're kind of being the dick.  You have superiority problem.  Simply because you're paying them, they should be subject to your every whim.  The way BuyVM's culture is, that attitude will get you immediately kicked off their network and their services.  Surprisingly (or I guess more unsurprisingly), BuyVM staff is very well respected in the web hosting industry, mostly because of their "office culture" and really their no bullshit policies.  That... and they have a horizontal structure.  That's why the "owner" won't touch billing, because in a horizontal structure the term owner means jack squat.  

Now why is this important to know on the client side?  Why should the client have to consider this?  Since you agreed to their policies while you're using their hosting, yeah you wait for the "refund" from the designated billing department person.  This is just how businesses are run.  Your restaurant example?  Well it's the job of that manager to make sure you're happy.  For BuyVM its that but not at the level of "oh hey lets jump around for a couple dollars".   

Since its getting pretty late and my brain is already mushy.  I'll sum it up with a single image. 



Chill out.  It's all good.  This thread was not necessary since you already got your refund.  This is like stabbing someone and then twisting the knife.  It's a dick thing to do.  If you stabbed someone just leave it in for them to deal with it.  

*The statement here is of my own and not as an admin or a staff of vpsB.  You can do your best to work with every single person but sometimes it just never works out*


----------



## Hsin (Aug 20, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > DomainBop said:
> ...


I am curious...based on Buyvm's claims or anyone else who keeps saying my expectations (Of wanting good communication), what my demands and expectations were?

Better yet, you seem to apparently know me better than myself. Wow, how shocking. /surprisingly

1. I don't think the customer is always right.....because they are not and the customer this time wasn't right, either, which I not only called myself out on in my original post but reiterated several times throughout this thread.

But then you get you and the other...lovely people(I am being nice) then who try to tell me that I am too demanding and that I expect them to bend over backwards.

2. I said multiple times, that the issue I found was the response/attitude of Buyvm when I tried to cancel not to mention the flat out lies from the company(Which nobody has still commented on. Casually always overlooked  ) and exaggerations.

Somehow(Based on their knowledge), I was complaining about service for $23 a month despite several times saying it was not that actual price...finally some idiots got it together to start using the same price.

Then, I turn around am mad because I didn't get the cpanel license back, based on the logic in this thread...

Oh and let's forget the fact that I was not familiar with Filezilla/FTP apparently and somehow that came Buyvm going out of their way to teach me something(When in reality he simply copy and pasted what I need to put in and told me where) that they themselves wanted me to use.

So again I ask....what exactly are my expectations that were too high?

I am all for a company being laid back and not your typical type of host who treats their customers as simply a means to make cash. I can appreciate that BuyVm is a type of company who is not like your typical host. But I do still expect some level of decorum and respect and professionalism because at no point and time did I catch an attitude or disrespect them UNTIL one was caught with me. I never once demanded anything. 
 

A host that can flat out lie and twist the story around(Again notice how not once have they disputed said claims I made) and then lie to their other customers is not a reputable host. A host that actually  would come out their mouth to imply I come back and ask for forgiveness and apologize to them for complaining because they assumed I was still running around looking for hosting(and discussing the situation further with other customers) is not a professional host. But seeing some of the people they host, then again I am not too surprised


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 20, 2015)

I see no legitimate lies on the company's part. I think they've provided pretty compelling and factual evidence that, as I said before, really does match up with what you've said throughout the thread (not so much in your first post... hmm...) - though they appear to have given more details, and I notice a trend of you getting more defensive every time they post. How that implies lying of any sort is beyond me - seems to me you never gave the whole story in the first place.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 20, 2015)

Hsin said:


> HalfEatenPie said:
> 
> 
> > Hsin said:
> ...


Lets see how far down this rabbit hole goes! 

1. I get it you called yourself out on you being incorrect several times.  Even though you recognize it and addressed it does not dismiss it from being part of the problem that was created.  

2. Ok so the end argument, putting it in a single sentence instead of a 3 page long thread, was that you have a problem with cancelling and requesting a refund.  You have a problem with their response/attitude (and the reason we haven't addressed your claim that they've been "lying" is because from the looks of it and everything that was presented, no they did not "lie".  This is where the entire "you're expecting too much" is coming from because from your perspective, a promise was made and that promise is what makes or breaks your contract, where in the actual legal side and the hard real truth is that the only important part was that your service was rendered and your cPanel server was configured).  Realize I never even touched the pricing because I know you paid 23 dollars but the actual invoice is 40 dollars and it was prorated for the remaining time.  I think you're molding my arguments with other people's. Nor did I bring up the fact that you weren't familiar with Filezilla because this is irrelevant (at this point anyways).  

I'll reiterate what I'm saying.  I'm not saying you're wrong (as you can tell from the image).  I'm not saying they're wrong.  What I'm saying is that in the end, you're being a giant douche.  

You contacted them about needing service.  They worked with you on it.

You requested the server and cPanel and configuration of lightspeed.  They did it for you.  

You paid 23 dollars on the invoice, which covered for the prorated month (actual invoice is 40/month).  Cool.  

Due to an issue in miscommunication, you felt they have lied and they felt they were being blamed for something that wasn't an issue to begin with.

Instead of fixing this issue, you continued to escalate the situation (by losing your cool even when they were explaining to you their side of the story).  

You then requested a refund on your invoice.  Originally, because they spent so much of their own personal time and resources into setting up the server for you (because you know... people don't setup servers and work for free), they denied it.  But because you were persistent, they provided a refund.  

Ok cool so everything's settled.

But wait there's more!

You then open this thread and spill your side of the beans.  They also get involved and spill their side of the story.  A giant penis sword fight happens where most of the people who are reading this agree that you're being the unreasonable person and you're upset because no-one's supporting you (I know you "didn't expect anyone to support you on such a biased forum" or something, but even from a neutral point (as several people here have expressed they're from), you're coming off as the dick).  

Come on dude.  Take a step back, take a deep breath, and re-read everything forgetting the fact that you're involved in this.  

Your "they're a liar" line is honestly very simply put to there was a miscommunication and you kinda went overboard with it.  The reason why I bring up professionalism is because this happens regularly in business no matter what size.  That's why so many organizations invest in internal project management software or use software from Atlassian, because both sides may think 'yeah I understand' but might not actually really understand the end goal.  The other day, the hard drive on my server died.  I bought two hard drives and sent it to the datacenter to replace the single hard drive that died (and upgrade my server).  I communicated with the individual I'm colocating with, and in turn that individual communicated with the DC Techs.  Now the DC techs kinda screwed up and at first put only one new hard drive in and kept the old broken one in.  I had to contact them again and get it fixed with the proper hard drive configuration.  There's a bit more to the story than this (since it gets a bit more complicated) but in the end I'm not the person saying "i'm going to move out of here and I demand you pay me back for this month.".  Because part of life and business is the fact that these miscommunications happen.  Its part of what makes everyone human.  

It wasn't good for you coming out of the gate and therefore you immediately pull out.  Ok fair enough... a bit of a dick move after they spent so much time configuring everything for you but hey I understand.  You get a refund and then post about it on the forum?  Yeah you just crossed the line with your dick move.


----------



## HN-Matt (Aug 20, 2015)

> There is no reason for a professional company to catch an attitude, blame the customer or be condescending.
> 
> _[...]_
> 
> I enjoy the comments of Aldyric and Francisco on Vpsboard and other related sites. You don't see 'real' people with hosts...usually it is a façade and they are pretending to be perfect.



tl;dr but I thought of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO3_ITGxuQs

Possibly the most astonishingly long wall of text slap fight re: $23 that I have ever seen, lol. (could not make it through the first page).

@Hsin next time maybe try buying the cpanel license on your own?


----------



## Hsin (Aug 21, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> Hsin said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason for a professional company to catch an attitude, blame the customer or be condescending.
> ...


And that's what happens when we don't read  As it wasn't about the $23 or the cpanel license I complained about but the lack of communication and the way the situation was handled 

Though it is quite funny that I posted this on several other sites and I was rightfully called out for losing my cool during the chat convo but when placed in environments where Buyvm doesn't have it's rabid fanboys and people actually do read, funny how things can be seen clearer than simply "Yeah mistakes were made on both sides but it's all the customers fault" which directly contradicts itself 

But I digress and there really is no point in defending myself(not that I care to) or my stance on this any longer really  At least not here. And I thought WHT was the circlejerk  JK

Oh and I already pointed out several lies and changes in stories by buyvm as well as direct contradictory statement in the topic that were of course glossed over  But that's fine as well. I do know, based on Francisco, should I need hosting in the future if I go back and apologize and suck em off metaphorically, they'll take me back in ha. Oh wait, Aldyric said they wouldn't. Gee, they really aren't on the same page are they.


----------



## perennate (Aug 21, 2015)

So like, you were disappointed with the level of managed support (in general it's better to go with $XYZ/hour instead of bundled managed plans IMO; and also to separate your hosting provider and server management provider, so that you don't have to cancel hosting plans), requested a refund, and were refunded. The plan was $23/mo (edit: I'm sorry, $40/mo, same shit) so the level of support they provided seems reasonable, but I can see that you may have a different opinion. But given that you were refunded, I still don't get what the purpose of this topic is?

If you're saying you're posting this because the refund process was tedious, then I still don't get it, because it seems like the refund was straightforward once you communicated with the appropriate department (billing instead of support)?

Or if you're referring to the tone of their support more than the technical expertise / refund process, then I think that's personal choice. It sounds like they set up your stuff in a reasonable timeframe, given their price I think most people understand that it's a small company and response might not be professional all the time, especially when dealing with customer who has used up X hours of support time, has been a bit rude, and is being refunded.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 22, 2015)

If this is such a circlejerk for you then by all means you're more than welcome to leave and not respond to this post anymore.  

Each online community is different with different experiences.  Some people consider WHT to be a more "professional" place (since after all, they do also work with HostingCon and whatnot) and then you have LEB/LET now filled with non-native english speakers who get angry over their VPS getting suspended for abusing resources from hitleap.  

Most people here either have experienced terrible customers (even in situations of miscommunication still keeps their cool) or knows an unreasonable person when they see it.  They knock on people much harder when situations like that happens because honestly, it's one of the most incredibly frustrating things to deal with.  You claim "BuyVM lied" and that "everyone here is just circlejerking to please BuyVM", but honestly all I see is a small miscommunication happened, which in turn (due to conflicting information from both sides) grew, in the end you were pissed and requested a refund, and then you made this forum post (because again, you were pissed).  You're a prime example of a terrible customer.  The amount of mistrust and the entire structure of your "negative review" absolutely shows you're out for revenge rather than an honest legit review and this is something that everyone in this community can spot out from a mile away.  "Oh no they pissed me off.  But I got my money back.  I'm still going to try and stab them in the face".

Lets look at this from an economic/logical standpoint.  You moved your services/business to BuyVM.  Is it in their interest to try and piss you off and annoy you?  No.  Do you know why?  Because if you moved your business/services/projects to BuyVM, and your business is incredibly successful and continues to grow, then you'll obviously (more than likely anyways) purchase more service with BuyVM.  Which in this case would help them grow as well.  You make money/satisfied, they make money/are satisfied.  There's absolutely no reason for them to try and screw you out of anything.  You claim they lied, all I see is a miscommunication which occurred probably because someone (probably you because of your sentence structure and grammatical mistakes... either that or you're a little kid still going through school trying to defuse the situation by using emoticons) read some of their responses, misunderstood something, and expected something that they did not expect.  

Its tiring to see people simply jump to conclusion and not express their dissatisfaction before anyone could fix it.  Now I will admit I may be a hypocrite with that last sentence (some of my historical actions and whatnot), but seriously.  You're the asshole here.  And me for constantly responding to this thread.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 22, 2015)

hehe lol, guys wait wait ... wait. Stop , these 2 pages long responses can't be read. You guys have a lot of free time. At least include a tl;dr on these long replies. You'll need Jesus. OP need to fuck off.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 22, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> hehe lol, guys wait wait ... wait. Stop , these 2 pages long responses can't be read. You guys have a lot of free time. At least include a tl;dr on these long replies. You'll need Jesus. OP need to fuck off.



*tldr:* I'm a crotchaty old grandpa that don't need no living assistant.   Oh and I'm calling people dicks.  Not like calling people's dicks but calling people a dick for being a dick.


----------



## Hxxx (Aug 22, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hxxx said:
> 
> 
> > hehe lol, guys wait wait ... wait. Stop , these 2 pages long responses can't be read. You guys have a lot of free time. At least include a tl;dr on these long replies. You'll need Jesus. OP need to fuck off.
> ...


That's just way better


----------



## donator (Aug 31, 2015)

Why so impatient and condescending OP?


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 31, 2015)

tl;dr But I do have to say BuyVM is by far one of the best hosts i've ever used.


----------



## openepo (Dec 21, 2016)

I am a customer with BuyVM for over 5 years. I am not a heavy VPS user and there are only some personal hobby staffs running on their low end plans and I occasionally used them. So far, I am happy with their services. And I can tell you that everytime I need the VPS, it's online.


I also had some experiences with some other VPS vendors. In my opinion, BuyVM is the best among them.


----------



## graeme (Dec 30, 2016)

I am sure there was another thread critical of BuyVM as I posted in it,  but I cannot find it and I am not confusing it with this one because I have not posted in this.


----------

